
Ask HN: What’s the best way/source to learn Python (total noob) - kemeny
I’ve always considered myself a technical person, but in reality my coding skill is close to 0.
I interested in learning python (from what I’ve read it seems to be a good starting point).
Anyone would be nice enough share tips on how I should do this, sources or best practices? No shortcuts expected.
======
abricot
My own personal breakthrough was going through the course "Complete Python
Bootcamp"[0] on Udemy.

I've tried books, boring stuff, and many online tutorials. But taking an
actual course was what helped me.

[0]([https://www.udemy.com/complete-python-
bootcamp/](https://www.udemy.com/complete-python-bootcamp/))

------
sn9
_Think Python_ , 2ed. It's available for free online.

Follow it up with _Automate the Boring Stuff with Python_.

------
saintPirelli
codecadamy, Treehouse, Learn Python the hard way, Automate the boring stuff
with Python. r/learnpython

Good Luck.

~~~
jaworrom
I share the same sentiments. Learn Python the Hard Way was probably my
favorite, but the rest are solid choices as well.

